# Any1 know where i can get a good steamer for crabs.



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Not really sure what store would carry them...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Steamer......*

Any foodware store would have one, but I do it the easy way. if you have a large soup pot use that and a collender or strainer and the lid to that pot. ya may not be able to steam alot at one time, but it works just as good.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> Any foodware store would have one, but I do it the easy way. if you have a large soup pot use that and a collender or strainer and the lid to that pot. ya may not be able to steam alot at one time, but it works just as good.


beat me to it. Best way to do it. You can get a huge cheap stock pot anywhere.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you have a large pasta pot with a pullout strainer, you can use that.

You can also use a turkey fryer basket if you have a turkey fryer. If you already have a turkey fryer but not basket, you can pick one up for about $30. I've used this plenty of times to keep from stinking up the house with boiled crabs.

http://www.louisianagifts.net/louisiana-gifts-365.html?src=froogle-lagifts_net


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

What RD said. Also, get some Old Bay Seasoning and throw it in while it's cooking for flavor. After it comes out, throw some more Old Bay over it thickly so that when you lick your fingers, you still get the seasoning!!! Nothing better!!!


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Home Depot and Lowes both carry them around here. A few years back, my wife bought me a kit that came with a basket, pot, turkey lifter, and thermometer. It wasn't very expensive and it's held up pretty well.


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

*wal-mart*

has giant stock pots(crab pots) real cheap and last forever


----------

